# While most of you adjust to the cold....*Photo Heavy!*



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoying the protection from the top dog


















The herd from the back paddocks


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics, looks like a good time! Only one complaint, no Nippa photos, SHAME on you HC! :lol:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so cute i want them


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, you see, MHF, Nippa is currently in hiding.

See, he, unlike everyone else was still hanging on to his winter coat. It was coming out, but in patches and far too slowly for my liking.

This was him about 5 or 6 days ago. (and before you ask, yes he was in the house)










And then this happened...










And now he looks like this and is therefore spending some time in hiding. The black patches are the bits that were already shed out. For some reason he thinks the ladies won't like him as much now...


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor Nippa. I hate it when I have a bad hair day too.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, Nippa. He's cute even on a bad hair day. I'm sure the ladies would still love him! 

It's funny he is in the house, my mom's pony that we grew up on as kids also came in the house much to my dad's dismay! She celebrated her 40th birthday at the "kids table" with her own plate


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Laugh! His visit was not particularly planned. We leave the back door open for our dogs to come in and out as they please. After a few carrots on the back verandah, Nippa decided he would see what treats lay beyond the door!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol! With Princess, it was all planned by 2 very ornery girls. My sister & I had tea parties with her more times than I should probably admit. The poor thing, had she been smaller she'd have probably been in doll clothes and a stroller like the dogs...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos!! Looks like they were all having a great time! Nippa is adorable!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Your horses are gorgeoussss! 
I love Romance, such a cutie with some attitude.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you!

Romance has attitude coming out her ears!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ohmigosh! Romance is GORGEOUS! I love her coloring!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Nothing beats a Bad *** Brown!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Great shots! and stunning healthy looking coats and horses


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey, we don't _adjust _to the cold. We _survive _the cold. :wink: 

You have very nice horses (should I say fat too in good way  ).


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, you can survive the cold, while I die in the heat! Laugh.

There are certainly a few of the herd that are a little on the podgy side *coughkody&romancecough*!

Still working at getting a little bit more on Rexy though!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

HowClever - Hugo looks so much like my Shamrock! Haha. At least when his face is covered with the fly mask.  & AWESOME pictures, I've got to know what camera you have!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Hugo is wonderful old man. He is only 18, but he is an OLD 18. He's had a pretty tough life!

I have a Canon EOS 550D, which I believe is known as the Rebel T2i in the US. Very happy with it so far!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I would never have guessed he is 18! He looks amazing.

Oh, those Canon Rebels.. everyone has them over here. I don't believe I'm skilled enough to use one! Haha.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Love your old man!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Bubba, the fat one? Laugh. He's an awesome horse. Keeps me on my toes!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

ohh.. I am in love with your horses.. And that green grass!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's official. I'm going to come steal Kody! I loooooove his coloring!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Casey! The grass is just starting to die off now. We are very lucky though that we live in irrigation country. We will be able to flood irrigate over the summer so hopefully we can keep some green year round!

Adding some more photos I took yesterday! 

One of the old man Kody again. He may not be as agile as the others, but he can still move when he wants to!










And because Fanta missed out on a page 1 spot...


























And Fanta & Kody together!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love all your horses! Especially Fanta, she's gorgeous!
And Nippa is probably my most favorite pony ever. In all his pictures I can just see the mischief in his eyes. hahaha!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you! Fanta belongs to my Mum technically, but she's a part of the herd nonetheless. She's a firecracker though!

Laugh, and yes Nippa has plenty of mischief to go around!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love your photos! I am very jealous of the nice weather as I see the first real accumulation of snow outside our windows this early am. Love Fanta! I'm a sucker for arabians. Reminds me of my spunky arab/saddlebred Joey. Thanks for the pictoral of your herd.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It's so hot here today! Laugh! I probably shouldn't rub that in. Although, in all fairness, I HATE the heat!

Fanta is 75% Arab & 25% Thoroughbred, so has energy and attitude in spades!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Oh please torture me and tell me how hot it really is where you live...It's about -3C with a little snow coming down. I enjoy winter riding though, especially cantering through the fluffy white stuff-not enough to do that quite yet but it's coming...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It actually isn't all that hot just yet, we're only at the end of spring! The blistering heat is yet to come. We're only at 32 degrees (celcius, around 90 fahrenheit I think) today.

Although our region is fighting our first bushfires of the season. We are well out of range at the moment, but I have friends and family a little too close to the fires for comfort.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Well, 32 degrees here in Canada is pretty hot for sure and I hope you are not affected by the bushfires. We don't get that too much up in the mountains where I live as it tends to rain a fair bit. It's really nice talking to someone on the other side of the world. I wish you a wonderful summer ahead with your lovely horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!! :smile:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh god I heard about those fires on the radio, hope you stay safe, already 12 houses have been affected :S

I nearly died in the heat today, with the job I have it's not that much fun sometimes, come out of the day dripping in sweat, but none the less love the job  and tomorrow I think we may be going to the beach and have a swim for lunch break


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

We are a couple of hours away from these fires. We used to live down there though, so I have several friends and some family down there. 

One friend was told to get off the property and leave her horse behind when she went to get him to move him out of the path of the fire. Still no word whether he is ok. Another friend is far too close for comfort at the moment.

Heat is terrible, RedTree. 25 is about my limit for comfort.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

HowClever said:


> It actually isn't all that hot just yet, we're only at the end of spring! The blistering heat is yet to come. We're only at 32 degrees (celcius, around 90 fahrenheit I think) today.
> 
> Although our region is fighting our first bushfires of the season. We are well out of range at the moment, but I have friends and family a little too close to the fires for comfort.



_Only_ at 32? What do you get up to in summer? It was 32 here the other day and I was dying. Hopefully we won't get higher than that. And I hope that no one gets affected by the fires where you are


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, 40 is not uncommon in summer over here!

Fires are still burning. Over 30 homes lost. Over 3000 hectares of land burnt.


----------

